# Solved: Making sound bite



## CSIlover (Dec 22, 2006)

Hi,

I was wondering if someone could point me in the right direction to learn how to make sound bites.

I have music on my system that is mp3 and i want to use it for my pc sound scheme. You know, so when I turn on my system I hear that music piece.

I have a notebook and I tried using sound recorder but I am not sure what I am doing. 

I can hear it play but when i try to add it to my sounds, an error comes up it may not be a valid sound file.

What am I doing wrong?  

Thank you.


----------



## PCG342 (Jan 8, 2006)

Okay, what format are you saving the audio clips in?


----------



## CSIlover (Dec 22, 2006)

They're in mp3. I can't get it to play in my sound recorder but it plays on the realplayer fine. Sure, becuase it's an MP3. 

Thanks for the help! )


----------



## PCG342 (Jan 8, 2006)

... okay, open up your sound recorder, and your volume controls. Go to "Properties," click the Recording button, click OK, and check the box under "Stereo Mix" that says "Select."
Next, open your MP3s in RealPlayer, adjust your volume, and record. You can use the "Edit" tools in Sound Recorder to cut out the "extra" stuff at the beginning and end.
Then use Sound Recorder to save it as a .WAV file.

... it's just that simple.


----------



## CSIlover (Dec 22, 2006)

Hey,

Ok, I got as far as clicking the recording button. I do not have a box that says stero mix?
I do have 2 boxes that read line in and microphone, they are both checked. should they be?


----------



## PCG342 (Jan 8, 2006)

Hmm. Try opening sound recorder, clicking Edit>Audio Properties, then click the "Volume Controls" button in the recording box. [Middle, I think] If it's still not there, click options, and try selecting Advanced Controls.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

You need a better Sound Recorder/Editor. This freeware can't be beat ...
http://audacity.sourceforge.net/

Here's one for you bootup sound ...


----------



## PCG342 (Jan 8, 2006)

Does that record without having to make any settings changes? I only play with freeware when I need it, so I don't know of too much, unfortunately.  
If so, you've eliminated a step for him/her. Thanks.
CSI, the main point is you MUST save it as a .WAV file.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Trust Me .. Install Audacity and you'll use nothing else.
Settings may depend on your specific sound driver.. but mostly chosen in audacity.
some newer computers (like mine) use a different setting.
There'll be a little learning curve here .. But Audacity is very popular here at TSG ...
There'll be no shortage of help.

It can export your "work" as a mp3 or wav... and record anything your computer can play.

It's a safe/clean install.


----------



## PCG342 (Jan 8, 2006)

Well, you help them learn how to use it, and s[he] should be all set. Thanks again, Noyb.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I'll gladly help ... but I'll be down for short periods while I install and play with Vista on a second HD.
I use a lot of freeware .. they better work w Vista.


----------



## PCG342 (Jan 8, 2006)

Haha... good luck with that. My machine is too outdated for Vista, but I'll probably upgrade...
in three years or so.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Noyb said:


> Trust Me .. Install Audacity and you'll use nothing else.


WavePad.
You can preview effects before you apply them (which I like a lot), though it doesn't have as many, and it has a cleaner interface.

Can you record line-out in Audacity?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

ferrija1 said:


> Can you record line-out in Audacity?


Not exactly .. but you can record anything going to "Line Out"
Like I said .. It'll record anything your Computer can play ... or plugged in to line/mike in.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

PCG342 said:


> Haha... good luck with that. My machine is too outdated for Vista, but I'll probably upgrade...
> in three years or so.


I expect to have problems .. And I don't expect to be disappointed.
My 64bit VHP DVD is on order ... that ougta be fun.
I don't plan on leaving WXP for a long time.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Noyb said:


> Not exactly .. but you can record anything going to "Line Out"
> Like I said .. It'll record anything your Computer can play ... or plugged in to line/mike in.


Ok, thanks.

CSIlover, (as you may already know, your post was a bit confusing) once you get it recorded you can go to the _Control Panel_ and click on _Sounds and Audio Devices_ and click on the _Sounds_ tab. Then, select the _Program Event_ sound that you would like to change, click _Browse_, and find the .wav file you would like to use for that event.


----------



## CSIlover (Dec 22, 2006)

Hey guys,

Thank you ALL!!!

OMG! This is so AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks Noyb!

It was a snap and I can even clip it, this is so coooool.

One more problem now. When my pc starts and my CSI:Miami theme startes to scream...LOL It doesn't finish playing. Why is that? It gets cut off but i was thinking maybe its to long? 

But this player is AWESOME no matter what!

Thanks you all for the help.   happy Happy.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

CSIlover said:


> ...and my CSI:Miami theme startes to scream...LOL


  I like the CSIs too. :up:

You're right, it's probably too long.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

It should be able to record and play anything your HD can hold.
Did you install the Lame_enc.dll in you Program/Audacity folder ??
It's needed to export in mp3.

Check out the noise reduction in Effects.
Remember, Audacity only works on (edits) what is selected.
Don't overlook the bitrate setting in the lower left corner.

If you think Audacity is awesome .. and you don't have anything better than Windows Image n Fax viewer ..
check out ... http://www.irfanview.com/ ... for your picture viewing/editing.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

ferrija1 said:


> I like the CSIs too. :up:


What are you doing here this time of day .. you playing Hooky today ?


----------



## CSIlover (Dec 22, 2006)

Actually I just DL the file and none of the extras.

I thought maybe windows has a limit on how long the start up song can be.

Then I thought my programs loading were cutting it off.

CSI:Miami Is AWESOME Dude!


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Noyb said:


> What are you doing here this time of day .. you playing Hooky today ?


Don't tell...... 

I was wondering if anyone would notice, there's no school up because it's 6 degrees but if feels like -10 degrees down .


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Audacity cames with all the extras .. except for the lame encoder... get it at the link I posted.
Paste it in you C/program/Audacity folder.
When you first export to mp3 .. audacity will ask you where you hid it.

Yes .. I think there's a limit on windows sound bites .. don't know what it is.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

ferrija1 said:


> Don't tell......


Don't worry .. I didn't tell on you when you first got there at TSG.
BOY .. You've come a long way since then (... ect ... ect ...  )

Darn young'uns .. we teach them all we know .. then they run off and learn more.


----------



## PCG342 (Jan 8, 2006)

Shame on you, ferrija... oh, wait, I should be in school too. 
Thanks to both of you for helping CSI out with the sound thing. My way would've sucked!


----------



## CSIlover (Dec 22, 2006)

Does it come with effects or is that for the paid version?

My effects is all gray out. ;( LOL

So you think it's too long? I thought it was the programs starting turning it off?


----------



## CSIlover (Dec 22, 2006)

PCG342 You're Awesome and thank you!

You were helping me and that was enough. It doesn't matter if it sucked, as long as it was fixed!  LOL


Thank you!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

There is no paid version.
Something has to be selected for the effects to show up.

If something isn't working right ...
Remember, Audacity only works on (edits) what is selected.

Just like editing a line of text .. simply stated.
Cut, Copy, Paste ... and all.

removing noise ...
get a noise profile by selecting a quiet passage .. noise only .. effects > noise removal > get profile.
remove the profile by selecting the entire recording (CTRL+A) .. effects > remove noise .. (only a small amount is usually required.)

The same selecting will also allow you fade in and out .. etc ..etc ...
I say again ... Remember, Audacity only works on (edits) what is selected.
It took me awhile to remember this...  

If you don't like the results ... undo (CTRL+Z) > and do it again.


----------



## CSIlover (Dec 22, 2006)

Thank you so much for the link and the help.

It's awesome!!!! LOL


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

If your thread is solved, please mark your thread solved by selecting _*Mark Solved*_ and clicking _*Perform Action*_ in the _*Thread Tools*_ at the top of your thread.


----------



## PCG342 (Jan 8, 2006)

Nothing like a polite reminder, eh?


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

PCG342 said:


> Nothing like a polite reminder, eh?


 Yeah, before you know it, they will have mods who's only special ability is to post "please solve your post" messages.


----------



## PCG342 (Jan 8, 2006)

It's a shame, what you've been reduced to...


----------



## CSIlover (Dec 22, 2006)

Hey guys I had no Idea to to put in solved,so THANKS! LOL

DUH???


----------



## CSIlover (Dec 22, 2006)

Hey guys,

I have a another question. Can I record with audiacity from my notebook?

I can do it from my desktop but I have creative soundcard. I bought this notebook 1705E Media for this and I don't know even what the soundcard is.

Anyway I tried last night and got a lot of static, so I get this feeling I can't record the sound coming from the disk.

Does this make sense? LOL


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I see no reason why it won't work in a notebook.

Not sure ... A little guessing here ...
do you have "Sound Mixer" selected as the recording source ??
Anyway ... check your recording settings.


----------



## PCG342 (Jan 8, 2006)

Any soundcard will work, CSI, as long as you have one that works!


----------



## CSIlover (Dec 22, 2006)

How do I check my sound mixer, or recording settings?

Well I would think I have a sound card I bought this 1705 E Media player for that. It even has a subwoofer in it.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Double click on your sound icon .. you'll see these controls.
choose the "inputs" in properties .. then you'll see the recording controls.

This probably isn't needed .... Tell Audacty to choose stereo mix as its source... 
and it should do the work in the sound controls ... (most sound cards)

If the source selection window in Audacity is "Grayed out"...
.... thanks to a realtek 7.1 audio .. in the newer Computers ...
You have to use Audacity's preferences ... to work around this.


----------



## PCG342 (Jan 8, 2006)

I know nothing of Audacity, so thanks again for not letting me misinform someone, Noyb.


----------



## CSIlover (Dec 22, 2006)

Ok, i don't have a stereo mix. When I click properties the mixer device has only one and it say Sigma Tel Adio.

When i highlight the recording circle the only things in the bottom widow are line in and microphone.

But in playback I have everything. 
Volume control
wave
sw synth
cd player
subwoofer

I hope i am giving you enough info.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Then choose the Audacity settings in attachment #2 .. the rest should be automatic...
I'm assuming the selection window in Audacity is grayed out.
Realtek made this difficult for us with their newer sound Drivers/Chips ... they didn't seem to care when I Emailed them.

This can be a little confusing .. depending on your computer.

PCG342 .. You got Audacity yet ??


----------



## CSIlover (Dec 22, 2006)

My sorce window only has line in and mic.

Audio I/O only has sigma tel audio and Ms mapped output for playback

recording is MS mapped input. 

I still have no sound.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I assume we're talking Laptops now.
Since all else has failed .. Do you have an audio cable like attached ?
As long as your processor is quick enough to record and play (at the same time) .. this should work.

Connect your Line Out to the Line/Mike in.
The problem here will be ... That this will most likely shut off your Laptop speakers.

SO .. 
You will have to depend on what you "see" when recording in Audacity ... from the Line/Mike in ....
Not what your listening to.

I've never tried it this way .. but it should work.

If you have external speakers .. there might be another way, but I'll have to find a special Y cable.
Anyone know where to find this Y cable ??


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Looks like one of these ...
http://www.compusa.com/products/pro...ode=51162246&Pn=PlayGear_Share_Audio_Splitter
And two audio cables (like above) would work if you had powered external speakers .. or maybe a headset.

Just split the Line out ... to the external speakers and the computer line in.
And choose the Line/Mike in as the recording source.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Noyb said:


> I assume we're talking Laptops now.
> Since all else has failed .. Do you have an audio cable like attached ?
> As long as your processor is quick enough to record and play (at the same time) .. this should work.


I heard that you need a sound card with some special technology to do that.  Maybe I should just be quite as I'm not that good with this stuff.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Noyb said:


> Connect your Line Out to the Line/Mike in.
> The problem here will be ... That this will most likely shut off your Laptop speakers.
> 
> SO ..
> ...


Both ways you need that male-male cord, which I've never seen, but I'm sure there's one somewhere. I'll look.....


----------



## CSIlover (Dec 22, 2006)

Listen guys I think I am just going to use my desktop for recording my sound bite! LOL

You would think a brand spanking new notebook would be able to do this but I guess not.

I will just have to use my XPS creative sound card. I think that works fine. 

I appreciate everyones help on this very much. You're all wonderful!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Male to Male cables are quite common.
If it were me ... I'd use one ... And hook the output back to the input of the computer.
... and trust my eyes (and my computer). 

Male to Female are a little harder to find.
One of these might be required if you use a splitter .. depending on what is on the other end ... Amplified speaker or Headphones.

Using your Desktop .. Is Cheating


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Noyb said:


> Male to Male cables are quite common.
> If it were me ... I'd use one ... And hook the output back to the input of the computer.
> ... and trust my eyes (and my computer).
> 
> ...


If you are talking in general, male to male are harder to find (or at least thats what I thought) and female to male/male to female are common.


----------



## PCG342 (Jan 8, 2006)

Noyb, I played with it a bit, decided it would be in everyone's best interest to drop the nitroglycerine, and just walked away, all of my fingers intact.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

In the past .. I could have used a Splitter.
I was shopping with the wife and I found one at Meijers @ ~ $5.99 .. So I grabbed it.

This combination works on my laptop... and shouldn't depend on your sound card/software..
Take the Line out .. and split it back to the line in and a headset.
Tell Audacity to record the Line/Mike in .. and Play the Audio.
The Mike input is really sensitive .. so you'll have to drop the Mike record level a bunch.

This'll require a Male to Male Audio Cable .. and headphone and the two way Audio Splitter.


----------



## CSIlover (Dec 22, 2006)

Hey I finally just gave up!

When in doubt just use your desktop! Oh and the Audacity, of course! LOL

It is AWESOME thanks for hooking me up with it. I am learning slowly.
Check it out? Forget it I don't know how to add a link here. LMAO!

Trust me it's great!

I tried and it says its too big.


----------

